# Almost needed dental work.....



## mcnutt (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## Starky (Feb 15, 2013)

That was so close to being a face plant.


----------



## SuperNewb (Jan 10, 2013)

Holy crap. Did you have to change pants after that?


----------



## mcnutt (Dec 16, 2011)

Haha luckliy it wasnt me but right after this, i shut off the camera and went an snapped the ac joint in my shoulder


----------



## conspiracy (Dec 11, 2012)

one time i missed a rail with my face by about 3 inches. needless to say, i just sat down for a while.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Butt pucker moment for sure!


----------

